# Nerite snail out of water?



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

So I got my first nerite snail a few weeks ago but constantly found him upside down...he definitely could not flip himself right side up at all and was usually all pulled in his shell so I brought him back and exchanged him for another snail. I've had the new snail for over a week but I'm getting a little concerned. Every day I find him all the way up the side of the tank outside of the water...I got the snails originally because I have a severe algae problem but now it seems like the snail will only eat the algae if I put him on the decor or plant and he slowly eats it as he finds his way back up the side of the tank. I can post pictures but I don't know if that really helps (he had shell damage when I got him but he was the best looking one they had), the tank is cycled and has been for about 6 months with 1 betta and 2 ADF I change 3 gallons out every week and the readings are usually 0/0/10 every week so I figured there was a little room in the cycle for a snail.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you take fresh readings after adding the snail before doing a water change? They have a large bioload (make a lot of poop) for thier size.
It is possible your betta is embarrassing the snails, flipping the previous one over and chasing the current one to go above water. No experience with ADF to know if they'd be a possible harasser too.
Btw nerites usually have damaged shells from calcium deficiency (parts looks white and chipped away). Have you tested your waters hardness? do you have calcium in your tap 9gethard white deposits from water stains. If you have soft water its a good idea to get either crushed coral for the filter or a cuttle bone to put calcium into the tank water.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow thank you for the quick response, I did test the water before a water change right before adding the snail but now that you mention it I don't think I've done one since adding the snail...I did watch the fish for several days with both snails and never saw him even investigate the snail...he doesn't bother the frogs at all even when they hang out in a zen pose at the surface. I'm gonna go do a test now (I did just change 3 gallons of water on friday/saturday so it probably won't show much right now..). I was planning on adding some eggshell but was concerned about the hardness for the betta? I understand their fins can curl or something? He's been a serious fin biter since about a month after I got him back in march and I've only had a snail for like 2 weeks. I really hope its not the fish harassing the snail out of the water! that seems bizarre...

Edit: Just did a test and I am colorblind so I usually try and get someone else to read it but I'm sure it was 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite but the nitrate I have a hard time deciphering, pretty sure it was between 0-10ish definitely no more than 20. Also realized I do not have a water hardness test...if it won't hurt the betta or frogs I'd be happy to just drop some eggshell in to help out the snail or if it is really important I could probably go find a test from petsmart/co


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I would test for hardness. You also should add some cuttlebone to your tank. You can find it in the bird section of petsmart/petco. Nerites will munch on it and it will help their shells stay nice. just break it in to small pieces. 

it is totally normal for a nerite to be sitting above the water line on the side of the tank. Nerites go through phases where they are will just sit above the water line and then other phases where they will be active.

when you purchased the snail, did you make sure to find one that is out of its shell and moving around?


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay then, thank you that's a relief to know that they do just hang out above the water sometimes but I will go get a hardness test and some plain cuttlebone when I go, if the snail is staying out of the water though is it okay to leave the cuttlebone in the tank? I guess I'm asking if it will mess with my water quality if it's left in too long? Or go bad/ become unuseable for the snail if it doesn't get eaten right away? Is it okay for the betta if he eats it? He's always trying to eat the frog food if I don't cup him

Sorry just saw the last bit, yes the snails were all in like a critter keeper inside a tank with the fishes and both snails were actively holding on and moving around but it was hard to see if they were eating or scraping the radula along the glass or whatever it is they do... I didn't see their antenna out when I bought them(or I just don't remember) but this guy always has his long antenna out moving along


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Your betta will not be able to eat the cuttlebone. it may nip but it won't be able to break off a piece to eat. 

You need to leave the cuttlebone in, it will not go bad. You need it to keep the water hard/add calcium to the water. 

your snail will probably never eat the full cuttlebone.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mine will meander his way above the water and stay there for a week at a time sometimes, It's nothing to worry about. slowly yours will come down on his own  

Yeah I add cuttlebone every couple months, I break off a small piece and tuck it under a piece of decor (it floats).


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

A week!? wow! this might sound dumb but there's nothing that can happen to them right..? like they can't dry out or anything right?

Also is there anything wrong with putting them back down in the water..? I might be guilty of having done that a few times now out of concern...


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nah, as long as they have access to the water and can get to it when they need it, they won't dry up. Snails are hardy boogers, I've heard stories of people boiling gravel to clean it, storing it dry for months, and STILL find snails alive in it later on! 


I don't see why that wouldn't be a problem, just unnecessary


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ah okay then I feel a lot better I did fill the tank up more so he cant be completely out of the water but still...seeing the chunks missing out of his shell certainly tells me how resistant they are! I wonder why they go out of the water then...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He'll attach himself to the hood so watch carefully. They are also wonderful escape artists. Some will tell you it's bad parameters; but I can tell you from experience that parameters can be perfect and they will still leave the tank. :frustrated:


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

uh oh.. This guy is in a fluval spec 5 with the open hole in the top...I'll have to watch him closely :shock: I do keep up with the parameters of my tanks though especially this one so I was surprised by the snail trying to leave, really hope the betta is not bullying him.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

So this morning I found the snail on the underside of the lid of the tank. I guess I'm going to have to seal the hole in the fluval lid before he figures out how to climb around the edge of that? or return the snail... which is unfortunate I thought he would be happy eating all the algae he could ever want but instead he just wants to escape. Dang I really liked watching him move around and completely clean a trail of algae of a piece of white aquarium decor.

Also found out the betta is definitely not the only reason the snail is trying to get out of the water. I had the betta cupped for about an hour as I fed the frogs and during this time I had the lid off and was watching the tank and watched the snail go from the piece of decor where I moved him all the way up the side of the tank and over the lip.


----------

